# Smoking a skinless Turkey



## thebigsmooth (May 13, 2017)

Ok long story that I will keep kind of short.  

We have a small hobby farm that we raise a variety of animals for 4H and for our dinner table [emoji]128077[/emoji]

Well our Tom turkey turned very aggressive  this spring, especially with my kids, and I finally had enough and grabbed the shotgun. Needless to say he was the first turkey we have processed and I ended up just skinning him instead of plucking him.   

My youngest son turns 8 today and he requested that Jake from State Farm (our Tom) for his birthday dinner.  So the last minute plan is that he is going in the smoker today.  

I know I am probably not making this easy on myself as I didn't have a chance to brine him and now with no skin on him, I'm afraid that it is going to dry out and turn into turkey jerky.   

What can I do to make sure that it will be edible?  Coat him in butter or olive oil before the smoke?   

Going to be in my MES 40 at prob 265 F 

Advice is greatly appreciated.


----------



## noboundaries (May 13, 2017)

Hmmm, interesting question.  I smoke boneless/skinless chicken thighs and breasts all the time, but never a whole skinned chicken or turkey.  With the boneless/skinless parts I just spray with oil, apply rub, and cook until proper IT.  The exterior is never dry.   

Definitely spray the exterior with oil.  Apply rub.  If you notice the exterior getting hard, you could always cover the parts in question with foil.  That's all I got.


----------



## daveomak (May 13, 2017)

Here is a TOTAL shot in the dark....   Rub with butter and spices...   Jacket the meat with a layer of cheese cloth that has been butter rubbed...

I'm thinking the cheese cloth will hold the butter fat in place along with the spices...


----------



## SmokinAl (May 13, 2017)

How about draping bacon all over it, it sure would keep the meat moist!

Al


----------



## ab canuck (May 13, 2017)

Are you doing the turkey whole or splitting it? Might it be easier / quicker if it was halved or spatchcocked?  I think I would try to season it with spice/herbs butter and wrap/cover in bacon. Let us know how you do it and the turn out, I am curious...


----------



## thebigsmooth (May 13, 2017)

I'm doing it whole 
Covered it in butter and spices.  
Going to keep an eye on it. I plan on rubbing some garlic infused EVO on it during the cook.  Have some bacon on standby too if needed.  


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## millerbuilds (May 13, 2017)

​I am sure I am too late to the party, but I would have injected the breasts.

Let us know how it turned out.

Smoke ON!

- Jason


----------



## thebigsmooth (May 13, 2017)

So I rubbed it down with butter and seasonings before I put in smoker 
About 2 hrs in I oust some bacon over the breasts and injected some of the garlic infused EVOO. 

Well the bird came out awesome.  Very juicy. Breasts wee juiciest I've made yet.  Legs were good but a touch more done.  Good crisp trending towards tougher outer layer.  Inside was great tho.  
All in all I'll prob try this approach again. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## thebigsmooth (May 13, 2017)

Meant to get a pic but wife started diving into it when I brought it in.  
Bird was picked clean 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------

